# Mossberg m44 trainer



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got around to taking some pics of my Mossberg trainer from CMP. Not bad for a rifle from 1944 . All I did was wipe down the metal with some Rem Oil and cleaned up the stock with mineral spirits and gave it a coat of Fairtrimmers Ox stock finish


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice rifle, love them old Mossies. Where do you get the Ox finish, and is it like linseed oil, or does it "float" like Tru-Oil?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its a oil based finish but not glossy like Tru-oil
http://www.fairtrimmers.com/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

is that a .22 LONG RIFLE?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes Sir, 22 long rifle. I'm ashamed to admit I havent made it to the range with her yet. Hopefully this weekend. Plus I should have my USAF M16 clone put together by then. The lower should be in tomorrow 
To many hobbies, not enough time


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I cleaned and stripped my M-44US, and recoated in BLO, but that birch stayed very pale blonde. I like the tint that your finish has and I am afraid to try and stain the birch.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Even though the stock was clean I scrubbed it with oderless mineral spirits and steel wool first, Then let dry overnight before applying the finish


----------

